# over 200 miles on 16v what weight oil is normally recommended



## 85_Scirocco_Guy (Jun 28, 2006)

205k on my 16v what wheight oil should i use? heads been rebuilt aswell as everything else except the block. any ideas??? brand is AMSOIL imma use


----------

